# Will A Racing Homer Band Hurt A West Of England Tumbler?



## Pigeon Dude (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm embarrassed to ask it, but I can't get a hold of anything but racer bands locally. I slipped a homer band on a West of England squab, but I'm starting to think that the band may be too tight once the bird's fancy feet starting feathering in.

Should I just go with no bands?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeon Dude said:


> I'm embarrassed to ask it, but I can't get a hold of anything but racer bands locally. I slipped a homer band on a West of England squab, but I'm starting to think that the band may be too tight once the bird's fancy feet starting feathering in.
> 
> Should I just go with no bands?


yes I would not use a homer band on a muffed breed, they will be too small. I find that the muffed breeds can be banded with the right size band later than say homer babies because it takes some time for the pin feathers to grow and the bands are big to allow for the feathers on the legs. I have put bands on frillbacks at 8 or more days of age..before they stay on.


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

No bands would be better than putting one on that is likely to cause problems once feathers come in. Can you remove it?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*you shouldn't be embarassed to ask, glad you did, so you can avoid using the bands as recommended.*


----------

